

AeroFS on Docker - rmorrison
https://www.aerofs.com/blog/aerofs-on-docker/

======
yurisagalov
One of my favorite things about this launch is that both Docker and AeroFS
were in the same YC batch, so doing this was extra special for us.

~~~
spoon16
CoreOS is S'13\. One big happy family.

------
zimbatm
Also see [https://github.com/aerofs/aerofs-
docker](https://github.com/aerofs/aerofs-docker)

It looks like they use a private registry and just provide a script that runs
the docker image from their registry. No Dockerfile. I was curious because
last time I tried to dockerize aerofs I ran into issues in regards to OS
detection: [https://github.com/zimbatm/aerofs-
docker#todo](https://github.com/zimbatm/aerofs-docker#todo)

~~~
mpillar
Hey there, engineer from AeroFS here. Neat that you tried to dockerize our
Team Server application!

This work is related to our "appliance", which is the web and management part
of our solution. The "Team Server" is the storage part, and dockerizing that
is next on our list.

------
eigenrick
It's about f*cking time.

Ahem. I mean, way to go guys, this will definitely help reduce friction for
enterprise installation/support.

------
jebronie
Dockler, its spellt Dockler.

